# Cephalexin 500mg & Temaril-P



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anybody's pup/dog ever been prescribed these meds from a vet? If so were the side effects???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've had a couple dogs that had cephelexin. I honestly didn't notice any side affects.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

She seems kinda spaced out at times & pi$$ like a horse now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

we battled a reoccurring UTI for a few months on cephalexin. my boy had loose stool several times. not diarrhea more like soft serve.
24 hours off the meds and he was back to solid dookies.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

use the weaker stuff first, but that is the strongest on the market,
it was developed to kill, ANTHRAX


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The Temaril P is a steroid. That's why she is drinking more and peeing more. 
I'm personally anti steroids unless it's ABSOLUTELY necessary. There are other anti inflamitories that could be used.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

don't know about the temaril but I didn't notice any side effects when my girl was on the cephalexin either


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

My GSD had cephalexin for a skin infection he lost his appetite a little bit but other than that nothing.


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

what are you using them for?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Cephalexin was a wonder drug for some of my past dogs skin/staph infections.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

When Cash got Lyme disease he was given this and he got better within a matter of days. I never noticed any side affects whatsoever except that he was better. When my pup Cap'n had to go to the vet for bloody stool he was given it for an intestinal infection due to a really bad worm infestation. Poor little guy. The day I picked him up he was given albon, a week later he was given albon again, then he went through 3 days of panacur, and STILL had worms. I wanted to slap the lady that bred him. Anyway I noticed with him he was really sluggish, tired, and had diarhhea but I assumed the majority of that was due to the worms.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

@txjeep a fungal infection

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

